# 

## Jarek.P

Ponieważ lada tydzień będę się zabierał za wykonanie izolacji na wylewkach, powoli zaczynam już planować temat. Izolacja p/wilgociowa będzie u mnie oparta o podkładową papę termozgrzewalną, położyć ją chcę sam i w związku z tym mam szereg pytań:

- o kładzeniu papy przy pomocy popularnego gazowego palnika "uniwersalnego" (wąż do butli i wymienne końcówki) z płaską końcówka do opalania zapewne nie ma nawet co marzyć?

- czy palnik dekarski tego typu wystarczy?
http://www.allegro.pl/item919659032_...m_waz_wzm.html
czy może raczej coś takiego:
http://www.allegro.pl/item917696270_...najtaniej.html
Cenowo wychodzą podobnie, ale ten pierwszy mogę kupić w castoramie "za rogiem", chyba nawet z lepszą ceną.

- jakie jest zapotrzebowanie na gaz takiego palnika? Ta pierwsza aukcja podaje 2kg/h, ale jak rozumiem, jest to praca z pełnym płomieniem, mi chodzi o realne zużycie przy zgrzewaniu. Czy turystyczna butla 5kg na dzień pracy mi starczy?
Albo może inaczej: do położenia jest około 120m2 papy (sam parter, na piętrze dam folię), ile takich butli mi na ten parter pójdzie?

J.

----------


## mariankossy

Na takiej butli (5 kg) to 2x w domu pape zgrzejesz.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Na takiej butli (5 kg) to 2x w domu pape zgrzejesz.


OK, dzięki, to już mnie trochę uspokoiłeś, bo jak przeczytałem o tych 2kg gazu na godzinę, to trochę zwątpiłem. 

A który palnik?

J.

----------


## asasello

Jakis czas temu kleilem u siebie pape, przy pomocy takiego palnika jak ten pierwszy, ale z dluzsza odlegoscia od dyszy (mniej schylania) i w zupelnosci wystarczyl.
Jezeli chodzi o zuzycie gazu to na jakies 100m2 poszla mi zdaje sie polowa butli 11kg. Robilem to po raz pierwszy, wiec fachowiec zrobilby to pewnie przy mniejszej ilosci gazu.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jan P.

Tak wygląda, że kleiłeś same zakłady  :Wink2:   Pozdrawiam Jan.

----------


## Jarek.P

Panowie, a z innej baczki: gdzie napełnia się gazem butle turystyczne? Bo na stacjach paliwowych jakoś nie chcą  :sad: 

J.

----------


## robdk

> Panowie, a z innej baczki: gdzie napełnia się gazem butle turystyczne? Bo na stacjach paliwowych jakoś nie chcą 
> 
> J.


W lokalnych rozlewniach gazu. Często są przy stacji LPG ustawione (nie na stacjach paliwowych)

----------


## TIGER46

> Jakis czas temu kleilem u siebie pape, przy pomocy takiego palnika jak ten pierwszy, ale z dluzsza odlegoscia od dyszy (mniej schylania) i w zupelnosci wystarczyl.
> Jezeli chodzi o zuzycie gazu to na jakies 100m2 poszla mi zdaje sie polowa butli 11kg. Robilem to po raz pierwszy, wiec fachowiec zrobilby to pewnie przy mniejszej ilosci gazu.
> Pozdrawiam


Robiłem izolację poziomą pod ściany zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne,palnik ROTHENBERGER i gazu poszło ok.8 kg.Budynek 12x10 szer.izolacji 50 cm.

----------


## tygrys2000.79

> Tak wygląda, że kleiłeś same zakłady


też tak myślę  :smile:

----------


## rpilski

Czy zgrzewanie samych zakładów to błąd ? Jeśli tak, to czym to grozi.

----------


## hydrogenium

Moim zdaniem wystarczy klejenie samych zakładów, zresztą pod wpływem ciężaru płyty dociskowej i obc. użytkowych z biegiem czasu papa sama się zwulkanizuje z podłożem.
Uważam że luźno położona papa na chudziaku, jest mniej narażona na uszkodzenia wynikające z  z pracy chudego betonu pod wpływem nierównych osiadań czy pęknięć w początkowych fazach użytkowania posadzki.

----------


## luka

na izolację ścian zewn. 42cm i wewn. 24cm, ok 60mb zeszło mi jakieś 7-8 l gazu.
palnik dwudyszowy, jeśli ma to jakieś znaczenie.

pozdrawiam i życzę udanego zgrzewania.

----------


## _olo_

Odświeżam wątek.
Mam do zgrzania papę - konkretnie to zakładki papy izolacji podłogi na gruncie, kupiłem sobie do tego celu palnik dokładnie taki model:
http://www.narzedziak.pl/drel-palnik...dr-pl-151.html
Na opakowaniu napisane - produkt do pracy z ciśnieniem 1-7atm.
Czy mogę tego używać z dużą butlą bez reduktora ? Wnioskuję po wyposażeniu opakowania, że tak - na wężu od strony przyłącza duża złączka zakręcana na butlę, reduktory, które leżały na półce w markecie obok palnika były na małą złączkę - nie pasowały do takiego węża.
Jaki gaz do takich celów będzie lepszy dla amatora ?

----------


## piotrmak

Palnik, nie wymaga reduktora. Dla amatora wystarczy zwykły propan-butan w butli 11 kg

----------


## Jarek.P

Ponieważ mój wątek wyskoczył z niebytu, dopiszę na podstawie własnych doświadczeń:
- reduktor niepotrzebny
- gaz: zwykły propan-butan
- butla 11kg to dobry pomysł. Swoją papę zgrzewałem na butli 4kg, starczała mniej więcej na dzień niezbyt wytężonej pracy.

----------


## _olo_

Hmm, i na pewno jest to bezpieczne - gaz chciałem wziąć z castoramy, mam po drodze, w specyfikacji jest napisane - ciśnienie maks 30bar...skoro palnik na maks 7bar nie ma ryzyka, że wyrwie z okuć lub rozerwie wąż a potem będzie bum ?

----------


## Jarek.P

NIe ma ryzyka. "max 30 bar" to ciśnienie, na jaki jest atestowana butla, natomiast rzeczywiste ciśnienie gazu w niej jest dużo niższe. Propan-butan w butli jest płynny, więc jego ciśnienie jest zależne od wielu czynników (głównie temperatury), ale o ile mnie pamięć nie myli, zwykle nie przekracza kilku barów, więc nie ma żadnego problemu.

----------


## _olo_

Ok, zrozumiano, dzięki za wszystkie rady.

----------


## VIP Jacek

Mam do pokrycia 70m2 dachu papą termozgrzewalną. Z tego co piszecie to wystarczy zwykły palnik bez reduktora. A czy taki palnik da radę ?http://www.budujesz.pl/proline-palnik-gazowy-dekarski-z-dysza-60mm-58kw-60051-89307/
A może taki:  http://www.4weld.pl/p3832,palnik-jed...-50-600mm.html

----------


## Jarek.P

Każdy z nich się nada. Choć może niech potwierdzi ktoś obeznany z tematem krycia dachu, ale nie wiem, czy tu nie lepszy byłby palnik dwudyszowy.

----------


## domino34

Przepraszam, że się wtrącam, ale a propos podłogi na gruncie i jej izolacji papą termozgrzewalną, to czy zdajecie sobie sprawę, że styropian nie może mieć bezpośrednio styczności z papą? Papa jest taka, że żre styropian dopóki ma z nim kontakt, a będzie miała zawsze w przypadku podłogi. Osobiście bałbym się tak zrobić nawet kładąc dodatkową folie.

----------


## Jarek.P

Nawet całkiem niedawno musiałem rozkuć kawałek swojej podłogi, po w sumie 6 latach od położenia. Żadnych śladów "żarcia" styropianu nie stwierdziłem.
Takie zjawisko jak piszesz jest faktem przy niektórych masach bitumicznych, tych "rozpuszczalnikowych". Ale czy przy papie termozgrzewalnej też?

----------


## domino34

> Nawet całkiem niedawno musiałem rozkuć kawałek swojej podłogi, po w sumie 6 latach od położenia. Żadnych śladów "żarcia" styropianu nie stwierdziłem.
> Takie zjawisko jak piszesz jest faktem przy niektórych masach bitumicznych, tych "rozpuszczalnikowych". Ale czy przy papie termozgrzewalnej też?


.

Niestety nie wiem. Sam też chciałem położyć papę na chudziak, ale kierownik budowy odradził argumentując jak powyżej.

----------


## Jarek.P

Z całym szacunkiem dla twego kierownika, ale to może być powielana przez niego urbanlegenda, podobna do tej, że papa i w ogóle bitumiczne uszczelnienia robione wewnątrz domu potem śmierdzą. Też wiele osób, nawet tu na forum to powtarza. Tymczasem to mit, nic nie śmierdzi.

----------


## Robaczywy

Stary temat, ale odgrzebię, linki do palników już nie działają. Mam do pokrycia papą termozgrzewalną taras nad garażem 40m2. Będzie to zabezpieczenie na zimę, a później na to pójdzie wylewka. 

Rozumiem, że taki palnik na dwie dysze: https://allegro.pl/palnik-gazowy-do-...799195247.html + butla na propan butan 11kg, jak do kuchenki będzie ok?

Reduktor i bezpiecznik nie potrzebne?

Czy używlaiście wałków dociskowych? Taki 6,5kg na długiej rączce kosztuje około 350zł, sporo jak na jednorazowy użytek.

----------


## Bertha

To prawdopodobnie efekty niefachowej obsługi palnika i papy   
https://wawalove.wp.pl/kleby-dymu-na...5491072915073a

W okolicy znam kilka takich lecz bez linka  :no:   :yes:

----------


## Robaczywy

To ja kupię ten reduktor  :bye:

----------


## agb

Mam dokładnie taki sam palnik i reduktor nie jest potrzebny.

Swoją drogą ten palnik w castoramie kosztuje 249zł  :big grin:

----------


## Robaczywy

Oo to świetnie, czyli tylko butla, palnik i jest ok, to jest dobra wiadomość  :smile:

----------

